# ...landeskundlichen Hintergrund



## Prodico

Hola foro, ¿alguien puede decirme como traducir ( al castellano o al inglés) ... _landeskundlichen Hintergrund_?.
Gracias.
Saludos
Prodico


----------



## Whodunit

I don't want to translate it without further context in order not to mislead you. It's not in the nominative, so I can't translate it into Spanish or English without its accompanying sentence.


----------



## Prodico

_Hier erhalten Sie Informationen zum landenskundlichen Hintergrund

_Entschuldigen Sie, bitte!


----------



## Whodunit

Prodico said:
			
		

> _Hier erhalten Sie Informationen zum landenskundlichen Hintergrund_
> 
> Entschuldigen Sie, bitte!


 
I could try it literally:

Here you will get information about the background relating to regional studies.

This sounds awkward in English, and does not seem to make much sense I might try a shorter version:

_Here you will get information about regional background._
_Aquí recibirá informaciones sobre la civilización regional._


----------



## heidita

Ich habe gehört

...sobre el trasfondo cultural/regional.

Oder beides:

*...sobre el trasfondo cultural de la región.*

Ich spreche Spanisch und helfe gern in spanischer Sprache in PM.


----------



## Prodico

Gracias a los dos, creo que ya me hago una idea.
Thank you very much to you both, now I've got the idea.
Gruß!.


----------



## pjay

Acqui se puede recibir informaciones sobre el pais y la gente

Algo como eso me parece mejor


----------

